# Looking for Online D&D group



## SouthernPride (Sep 16, 2002)

Is anyone starting a game or still looking for a player to join a presant group? I'm mainly looking for a low-level campaign in Forgotten Realms, but I'm not limited to that. 

Personal Info: I'm 20 years old; I've been playing D&D for close to 5 years; Most of my experiance is in Forgotten Realms; I'm Mature I suppose (never really thought about it); I enjoy a nice blend of combat and roleplaying (although I've never done an online game, I pick up fairly quickly); I'm flexable on time for the time being. Thats about it I reckon.

My AIM account name is: Nercophage d20
Or contact me by email: Hulkster68@hotmail.com (I have MSN Messanger, use this if possible, cause i got a high Junk Mail Filter and I may not get your email)


----------

